# OBNGR: Overseas Budget Nice Gaming Rig!



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 10, 2007)

No really overseas but long way travel xD 

*This is the current build so far, any suggestions accepted *
Brisbane AMD X2 3600+ 
Biostar Tforce6100 + processor_________________$139.99
A-Data 2GB kit DDR2 667______________________$81.99
Biostar 8600GT 256MB________________________ $109.99
Seagate Barracuda 160 GB Sata 3.0_____________$53.99
Total_______________________________________*$385.96*



Feel free to tell budget things with a great performance (Remember that I live veery far and I don't win gazillions of dollars xD)
Current Budget *FOR THA RIG (shipment and so not included on this amount-->)* is $400, could be a little more if I sell some things and repair some comps 

I listen you now


----------



## pt (Jun 10, 2007)

mobo - go for biostar tforce line
ram - get 2gb of some cheap stuff
videocard - (wait for hd 2600)
hdd - seagate 7200.10 series
ps: you are overseas for me


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 10, 2007)

pt said:


> mobo - go for biostar tforce line
> ram - get 2gb of some cheap stuff
> videocard - (wait for hd 2600)
> hdd - seagate 7200.10 series
> ps: you are overseas for me



Hehe it's gonna be a team with Namslas, he will buy and send me the parts from USA 


I'll apreciate links to see \o/


----------



## pt (Jun 10, 2007)

kk
will do now


----------



## pt (Jun 10, 2007)

not counting psu/case/drive/fans/etc


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 10, 2007)

pt said:


> not counting psu/case/drive/fans/etc



Already got my case/600Wt PSU/8fans and a DVD recorder xD

You're god PT

\o/ 

Where is that?


----------



## pt (Jun 10, 2007)

newegg.com


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 10, 2007)

pt said:


> newegg.com



Thank you very much, this is the current setup so far ^^


----------



## pt (Jun 10, 2007)

nce then
hope you get everything running sweet


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 11, 2007)

G.Skill 2GB DDR2 800 Dual Channel Kit $89.99 + $4.99 Shipping
C2D e4300 Dual Core $114.50 with Free Shipping
Biostar 8600GT 256MB $109.99 + $5.64 Shipping
Asus P5N-E LGA775 650i SLI Mobo $129.99 + $6.41
TOTAL: $461.51 shipped.


----------



## pt (Jun 11, 2007)

not a bad option too i reckon
that 86gt missed me

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116036
get that cpu instead if you can't get the money


----------



## Wile E (Jun 11, 2007)

Since you're using a stand alone gfx card, I suggest a Biostar TForce 550 instead. Great overclockers.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 11, 2007)

I was talking with Nam, we'll wait till price drop to see what's in offer 

I preffer to stick to AMD (I'm not a fanboy )

@Random, shipped where? hehe


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 11, 2007)

Zeratul_uy said:


> @Random, shipped where? hehe



to namslas of course!


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 11, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> to namslas of course!



I thought so, just to be sure  Thank you again


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 11, 2007)

Great looking project, probably the parts I would choose myself. Well I did just order that exact mobo too. Read in a review that it could hit 425mhz HTT.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Jun 11, 2007)

bigboi86 said:


> Great looking project, probably the parts I would choose myself. Well I did just order that exact mobo too. Read in a review that it could hit 425mhz HTT.



That's sweet  I'm pausing this till prices drop  Then I'll restart it again


----------

